# Anybody seen this style running gear?



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Was wondering if anybody has ever seen this type of running gear I am going to build a hay wagon out of it and was wondering what brand it might be and rating the guy I got if from said he thought it was a 8 ton. It is 20' long


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I think 8 ton is being generous, however even if its a 200 bale wagon you're only looking at 5 tons with 50lb bales.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd say its a anhyrous tank trailer.Prly made for 1000 gal tank so 5 ton gear more then likely


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Yepper. There one similar to it sitting in my hay stack lot that belongs to my neighbor. It's called a 5th wheel type and my neighbors was a cotton wagon that was towed behind 2 row cotton strippers. There were a lot of those type farm wagons used back in the 50's-70's


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

http://www.knowlesmfgco.com/products/wagons/wagons.htm

There is a description for a similar one near the bottom of the page in the link.

Always intrigued me but seems they cost more, new anyway.
Thought the anhydrous gears had 4 wheel steer for one wheel track?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Farmineer95 said:


> Always intrigued me but seems they cost more, new anyway.
> Thought the anhydrous gears had 4 wheel steer for one wheel track?


I've never seen one with four wheel steer, all the ones around here just runs your endrows down more when side dressing.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Never saw a gear like that.
Very interesting.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Pretty common for use under cotton trailers... they don't wig-wag down the road and try to pass you.

Basically the same as an anhydrous wagon gear.

Later! OL J R


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

That is no nh3 trailer but it does look like a old cotton trailer though .


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mint tubs use the same thing around here.

Most guys got tired of beating the crap out of their pickups dragging tubs all over the country side so most buy a single axle day cab semi tractor, place a couple of those 2'x2'x6' cement blocks over the rear axle for weight and weld a hitch on back.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks to all with a little research I found out it is a massey fergsin mf 75 running gear. I spent my Labor Day weekend restoring it to how I want by replacing all the bolts with grade 8 bolts doing a little welding replacing all the bearings and seals replaced the tires with good used 10 ply tires new paint and wood.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Here is some pic


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ranger518 said:


> Thanks to all with a little research I found out it is a massey fergsin mf 75 running gear. I spent my Labor Day weekend restoring it to how I want by replacing all the bolts with grade 8 bolts doing a little welding replacing all the bearings and seals replaced the tires with good used 10 ply tires new paint and wood.


I see you got the correct color scheme on that MF 75... .....looking good! 

Is the bed resting on steel i beams?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Vol said:


> I see you got the correct color scheme on that MF 75... .....looking good!
> Is the bed resting on steel i beams?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yea I figured my tractors are green and orange and I had the green paint left over so figured why not. No I wish I had steel beams but they were way to $ so I just made 2 laminated beams with 3 2x8 together by gluing nailing screwing and then bolting them together and then laid flashing over the top to keep water from running inberween them so I hope it holds up for a while. I also just used some chain to hold the back boards to the back of the running gear to allow it to still float on ruff ground.


----------

